

Build an iOS App in 10 Minutes with Heroku - songzme
http://mobile.heroku.com/

======
gfosco
Really, it's watch someone build an app in 10 minutes, moving so fast and with
such preparation that the timescale doesn't matter.

I've watched so many instructional series on development recently; this was
very weak on actual instruction, and heavy on the gimmick of being done in 10
minutes.

Also, it was already posted last week.

~~~
RickHull
My immediate reaction: Ugh, all that boilerplate. I have no idea what is going
on with all of that, and I'm not sure how I would work it out on my own.

~~~
matttthompson
Yeah, boilerplate isn't the greatest. Hopefully the instructions on this Dev
Center article clear up a few things:
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/ios-core-data-
buildpac...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/ios-core-data-buildpack-
app)

------
Trufa
I didn't watch the video but I'm pretty tired of this catch phrases, build an
iOS app in 10 minutes coming from serious businesses.

Any app that was built in 10 minutes is not worth 1 minute of my time.

------
bryanjclark
Gross headline. I'd hope, at the very least, that a designer would spend more
than 10 minutes designing the thing.

That said: I've dropped AFIncrementalStore into a Core Data project, and it
was wonderfully easy to add to the project. I'm still getting started with it,
but it's proven to be far easier than working with RestKit's setup.

------
TommyDANGerous
I would like to build an App in 10 minutes. Great catch. Still watched it and
read it. Enjoyed.

------
mchristoff
android coming?

